# 1991 200 Quattro Ignition switch replacement problem



## LogosA (Apr 6, 2015)

*[SOLVED] 1991 200 Turbo Ignition switch replacement problem*

my ignition switch broke. And it burnt out the wire going to my starter.I replaced the starter and the switch

Import Direct Ignition - Ignition Switch Part # 18-0550

Once I plugged it in, I turned the ignition switch with a flathead screwdriver before inserting it into the back of the lock cylinder. The car started. But, no matter how many times I insert it into the locking cylinder, I cant get the key to turn on the car. I saw a mechanism in the back of the cylinder that obviously syncs up with the switch and locks into some grooves.However, no matter how many times I try and slide it in place, it never works.

Heres a few pics of the switch and the back of the locking cylinder. Its extremely hard to take pics of the locking cylinder, since its so deep in the dash.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnVVFxSkVNT0RuNGs/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnnLTdneHBpaTBYUU0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0bBn6tIdNnncmhhWGxaMTFCX2s/view?usp=sharing

Does anyone know how to install the switch properly, so I can turn my car on again?


----------



## b5gc5gf (May 19, 2008)

*Ignition switch replacement*



LogosA said:


> my ignition switch broke. And it burnt out the wire going to my starter.I replaced the starter and the switch
> 
> Import Direct Ignition - Ignition Switch Part # 18-0550
> 
> ...



Hope you were able to resolve this problem.

You may want to check Motorgeek.com and post such questions for assistance.

Another helpful resource would be checking YouTube for videos on how to perform such repairs yourself .


----------



## LogosA (Apr 6, 2015)

b5gc5gf said:


> Hope you were able to resolve this problem.
> 
> You may want to check Motorgeek.com and post such questions for assistance.
> 
> Another helpful resource would be checking YouTube for videos on how to perform such repairs yourself .


Yes I solved the issue.Thanks for the advice


----------

